# A very dumb view



## heron88 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've read and heard many people say, "there's no way I'd ever put a $35 UV/Protection filter on the front of my $1800 L-series lens." I'd assume the reason for them saying this is that they don't want an optically inferior piece of glass ruining the quality they bought such an expensive lens for in the first place. 

What seems to be overlooked however, is the fact that a flat, single element, optically neutral piece of glass is not going to cost that much to produce. Would you run a UV/Protection filter if they charged you $2000 for it? Would that be fair for a simple and straightforward piece of glass?


----------



## comsense (Oct 20, 2012)

Who says it costs even $35. Its just economics. Accessories always have higher profit margin not linked to production cost. To answer your question scientifically - Its not about what a piece of glass can do, its what it can do in addition. 
1) Of course there are really cheap glasses that block UV. You don't want it to reduce transmittance of visible light and induce aberrations which is hard.
2) Adding one piece of glass in optics is not as simple as it sounds. Think, reflection dispersion, scattering etc etc. That bring coatings into picture, which means additional technology, problems (uniformity, stickiness, durability) and cost.
In the end its still just economics which results in good filters being too expensive.....


----------



## peederj (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there a site that scientifically tests and ranks filters? I would enjoy such a site. Certainly the anecdotal reviews we get from people trying to justify their spending are unlikely to be reliable.


----------



## dave (Oct 20, 2012)

peederj said:


> Is there a site that scientifically tests and ranks filters? I would enjoy such a site. Certainly the anecdotal reviews we get from people trying to justify their spending are unlikely to be reliable.



filterrumors.com, anyone? :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2012)

peederj said:


> Is there a site that scientifically tests and ranks filters? I would enjoy such a site. Certainly the anecdotal reviews we get from people trying to justify their spending are unlikely to be reliable.


Yes, its been linked to in one of the many "filter" topics going this week.

http://www.lenstip.com/113.1-article-UV_filters_test.html
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Filter-Reviews.aspx


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 20, 2012)

I would never put a filter just for protection no matter the price. If it effects image quality in a negative way no matter how small i wont use it.


----------



## papa-razzi (Oct 20, 2012)

A couple of fun posts from Roger's Blog at LensRentals.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/12/the-glass-in-front-of-your-glass-all-about-filters

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/good-times-with-bad-filters

I use filters to protect my front element and keep dust out. I don't get the cheap ones, especially on my L glass. Some people are anti-filter, which is cool. There are tradeoffs both ways.


----------



## Zv (Oct 20, 2012)

No one would pay $2000 for a filter, you could get a new lens for that! I think when buyinga filter you have to consider a few things - 

a) how much will it cost to replace a broken lens?
b) how do you use the lens? What environmental conditions etc?
c) are youa clutz? 

For example I am paranoid about my L lenses, not so much my nifty fifty, so I use a decent filter on them. If I need optimum IQ I just remove it. Better to have one just incase. 

Surely even $100 is worth it to protect a $2000 lens? If you can afford the lens why not the filter?


----------



## Policar (Oct 22, 2012)

Very surprised (and glad) to see the Hoya HMC filter do so well.

I don't use UV filters, but for video I use Hoya HMC NDs and they're just swell.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

If you can buy an L lens u sure can pay for the repair aswell. Cmon dont tell me ur poor with ur fullframe cameras and L lenses...thats why i dont understand this "filter for protection" stuff.


----------



## DB (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Hoya HD Protector clear glass for protective purposes only on my L glass - does not affect IQ.

HOYA HD FILTER 2


----------



## preppyak (Oct 22, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> If you can buy an L lens u sure can pay for the repair aswell.


True, but, would you rather replace a $75 UV filter, or pay Canon $500+ to replace your front element. Sometimes its about the cost-benefit, which matters if you use your full-frame camera and L lenses for your profession.

Likewise, my 70-200 f/4L IS is only weather-sealed with a UV filter, so, it would be silly not to use one there. For my wide-angle, I tend to find I use a CPL most of the time, so I don't bother with UV filter since the lens is usually protected. Lens hoods are equally as useful for protection


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

I think if i would have L lenses i would get a lens insurance so i wouldnt have to worry. Im very careful anyway with my equipment cuz i always save like 1 year to buy a lens. And thats hardcore saving for me. No new clothes, no snacks in the city, no cinema etc. Total abstinence from everything or i would still have a p&s


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 22, 2012)

The front element of a lens can get dirtied and even cracked with little effect on IQ, while there are L lenses that aren't weather sealed all the way without a filter. Though if you're considering selling your gear then a squeaky clean piece of glass + filter always makes it a better purchase

As for the quality of filters/relevant price, I had a Tiffen filter on my 50 1.4 that would reflect back bright lights to the center, unusable.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

So...take off the filter whenever u shoot and then put it back on the lens if its just for protection  Then u can also go along fine with crap filters  Except u really need weather sealing...thats another thing.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 22, 2012)

Use the supplied Lens hood with the L
This craic of taking on and off the filter isnt it just like on an off the lens cap!!?? 
if you know you are going to a sea side shot where there is misty water in the air etc etc then ya chuck on a filter so you can just wipe the lens as often as you like without worryig about scratching the front glass! apart from that on good weather days away from any blowing clay or sand in the air maybe give it a miss!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 22, 2012)

My FILTER saved my lens from a nasty knock, so yeah USE THEM and the HOOD its its not too much bulk (say 70-200 hood and below)


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 22, 2012)

I use high-grade, multi-coated, clear, NON-UV protection filters on all my better lnses.
Hoya HD or Pro1 Digital Protector or B&W 007 clear MRC. 
I avoid UV-filters, they are unnecessary and may degrade image quality slightly. The cheap ones will for sure.

I take my hi-grade protection filters only ever off the lens, when I use another filter - circular pol filter, ND or ND grad.

I also take them off in dark conditions wehn tehre are point-light sources in the frame - that's the only time I ever saw a possible negative effect on image quality ... reflections / ghosting. If you pay attention, you will see it in the viewfinder and take the filter off in good time. 

I am amazed how much drig and dirt regularly accumulates on the front of these filters, although I treat my lenses rather well. Air in our cities is not as clean as you would like tit to be .. is all I am saying. Not even to mention really harsh environments with mist, spray, beaches or on the tarmac of an airport next to a 747 being de-iced with huge amounts of orange de-icing agent ... with a good filter .. you just wipe it off. Way easier to clean than lens front elements. 

But .. your mileage will vary ... if you never leave the clean room, you won't need protetcive filters.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

Octavian said:


> without worrying about scratching the front glass!



Who is cleaning his L lens in such an akward way that there might be scratches? Sandpaper cleaning?


----------



## pierceography (Oct 22, 2012)

I use high grade UV filters for protection. I realize there might be a slight loss in IQ, but to me it's all about piece of mind. I'm not a professional, so my gear was bought with money I had to save and thus I take VERY good care of it. I'm willing to accept a very slight loss in IQ if that means I'm not constantly worrying about scratching a piece of L glass or bumping it into something.

As many have said, I'd rather break a $100 filter than a $2,500 lens.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 22, 2012)

IMO, if you want protection, ditch those awkward Canon lens caps for the double-center-pinch lens caps from eBay, which are far easier to cap/recap. Keep them on the lens when not in use, or keep the hood on. 

Good quality UV filters are fine for IQ in daytime, but point at high-contrast scene/light especially at night, and the reflections are very easy to see on photos.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> My FILTER saved my lens from a nasty knock, so yeah USE THEM and the HOOD its its not too much bulk (say 70-200 hood and below)



+1. Although wide angle lens hoods are almost pointless for protection.

How many people use hoods indoors?


----------



## BL (Oct 22, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> +1. Although wide angle lens hoods are almost pointless for protection.



+1. especially for WA zooms since they take up way too much real estate in the bag



Random Orbits said:


> How many people use hoods indoors?



all the time. i take family portraits and without fail, every lens is grabbed at one point in time by a well meaning toddler or child wanting to look through the business end of my 85L or 70-200L


----------



## comsense (Oct 22, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Octavian said:
> 
> 
> > without worrying about scratching the front glass!
> ...


You will be surprised to know that invisible crystals in dust could be very effective sandpapers without your knowledge. Best not to get into situation where you have to clean good optics. At the very least it takes too much effort and time to do it right, which is not always at hand.


----------

